# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Promblem me iPhone 4s

## presHeva-Lee

Pershendetje shqipe, kam nje iPhone 4s kur e fus kabllin te mbushet me bateri nuk tregon anje shenj qe po mbushet por ama mbushet shum shum teper ngadal ndodh qe per 12 or te mbushet diku 50% cfar problemi ka mund tme tregoni?

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetje shqipe, kam nje iPhone 4s kur e fus kabllin te mbushet me bateri nuk tregon anje shenj qe po mbushet por ama mbushet shum shum teper ngadal ndodh qe per 12 or te mbushet diku 50% cfar problemi ka mund tme tregoni?


Nderro kabllin. Mua keshtu mendodh kur ka shkeputje fijesh te kabllit.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

> Nderro kabllin. Mua keshtu mendodh kur ka shkeputje fijesh te kabllit.


Kablli me duket se eshte ne gjendje te mir sepse e provova ne tjeter iPhone dhe punonte per mrekulli, nuk e di ne qoftse duhet ta ndrroj baterin mos me esht lodhur apo mos osht problemi prej qe kur e kam be update versionin e ri.

----------

